# US Equipment makers doing good BR arms?



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of US equipment makers who do Belgium Ring style arms? Sig K9 make a good puppy one but im looking for some that would suit older dogs. Too hard to deal with the Belgians and the Euro Joe agent here marks up too much.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Hortons K9 makes some nice BR style arms. We have the whole set, softest puppy to hardest adult and we love them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Does anyone know of US equipment makers who do Belgium Ring style arms? Sig K9 make a good puppy one but im looking for some that would suit older dogs. Too hard to deal with the Belgians and the Euro Joe agent here marks up too much.


SK9 makes a few versions for harder dogs as well.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Hortons K9 makes some nice BR style arms. We have the whole set, softest puppy to hardest adult and we love them.


Thx, do they wear well?


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Thx, do they wear well?


Our training director is brutal on all equipment and they are holding up well. I had my doubts about the material but it is proving me wrong every day. We are really happy!


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Jody Butler said:


> SK9 makes a few versions for harder dogs as well.


I have to be honest but I have never seen a SK9 sleeve that I liked. I am not trying to bash them because I swear by their leashes.

I had ordered a bunch at a time. I had trouble selling them after I had a hard sleeve fall apart in a couple months. I ripped it open and I found foam taped to plastic using postal tape. I have a gappay sleeve that has lasted over 7 years. I paid the same amount for both sleeves. I basically gave them away.


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Chris

I ordered several Belgian ring arms from http://www.canine-consultants.com/catalog.html. I found them to last very well and the owner Charles is very good to deal with and very moderately priced. Personally I don't think you could go past his equipment.

Regards Ben


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ben Haley said:


> Chris
> 
> I ordered several Belgian ring arms from http://www.canine-consultants.com/catalog.html. I found them to last very well and the owner Charles is very good to deal with and very moderately priced. Personally I don't think you could go past his equipment.
> 
> Regards Ben


JUTE ONLY THOUGH..
what happened to the flax/linen?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben Haley said:


> Chris
> 
> I ordered several Belgian ring arms from http://www.canine-consultants.com/catalog.html. I found them to last very well and the owner Charles is very good to deal with and very moderately priced. Personally I don't think you could go past his equipment.
> 
> Regards Ben


Thx Ben, thats actually the cheapest I have seen them for. How did they wear?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> JUTE ONLY THOUGH..
> what happened to the flax/linen?


 I actually think Jute maybe better. We have some bite suit material ones and once they have been trashed you throw them away. With the Jute there is a horse sadlier here that re-covers our ones for $25. They come up just as good.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I actually think Jute maybe better. We have some bite suit material ones and once they have been trashed you throw them away. With the Jute there is a horse sadlier here that re-covers our ones for $25. They come up just as good.


sorry chris..
look on ebay..
i have bought the first 2 levels in jute..
I am Happy with them..for hard BITERS
horton still looks good to me for linen...even though I have never bought them...


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

We use Hortons lasted for years level 4 for hard biters, have all 4 levels very reasonably priced and all made in USA


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what i HEARD!


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

All the covers and sleeves I saw on the canine consultant site are from BENDE in Hungary. Nothing wrong with that but just letting you know. I used to sell for them a while back and have never really had a complaint about their stuff. 

shane


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I have been using the black widow from charlie (linen) for about two years. Weekly bite work sessions for about 8 different patrol dogs. It wears well and is very comfortable.


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Chris

I have used the jute sleeves levels 1 - 4 and all are very durable, I also have the 2 synthetic sleeves he offers, both are extremely durable light weight, and all have been used on a variety of breeds and stand up well.

Regards Ben


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ebay update...euro joe from UK

http://cgi.ebay.com/Euro-Joe-Heavy-...upplies_Dogs&hash=item3cb234fb96#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> ebay update...euro joe from UK
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Euro-Joe-Heavy-...upplies_Dogs&hash=item3cb234fb96#ht_500wt_922


 
I posted on this supplier on another thread a couple of weeks ago. I've ordered from him twice so far and he has been a pleasure to deal with on each occasian. On my second order I was given a 10% discount for being a repeat customer. He usually replies to e-mails within a couple of hrs (depending on the UK time difference). He ships the day payment is received & at a reasonable cost.


----------

